# hi ha



## diegodbs

Hola a todos: dos preguntas sobre "hi ha" en catalán.

-Se dice "hi ha molta gent". En frases interrogativas ¿es necesario invertir el orden y decir "¿Ha hi molta gent?"
- ¿Se dice "hi han moltes personas"? ¿O el verbo es invariable como en español: hay mucha gente/hay muchas personas?

Una última pregunta: ¿hay que ir a... = hi ha que anar a.../ha hi que anar a...?

Gracias.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola diego!



			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola a todos: dos preguntas sobre "hi ha" en catalán.
> 
> -Se dice "hi ha molta gent". En frases interrogativas ¿es necesario invertir el orden y decir "¿Ha hi molta gent?"
> No es necesario.
> - ¿Se dice "hi han moltes personas"?  ¿O el verbo es invariable como en español: hay mucha gente/hay muchas personas?
> Exáctamente, no se puede decir "hi han"  aunque es un error típico.
> Una última pregunta: ¿hay que ir a... = hi ha que anar a.../ha hi que anar a...?
> hay que ir = s'ha d'anar
> "hi ha que anar" tampoco se puede decir pero es un error bastante frecuente de los castellano-hablantes o del dialecto barcelonés/area metropolitana. "s'ha d'evitar!"
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## Laia

Perdoni vostè  , però em defensaré... jo parlo el dialecte barceloní i mai de la vida he dit "hi ha que anar" o "hi ha que fer". Jo dic "cal anar", "s'ha d'anar", "haig d'anar", etc.

No negaré, d'altra banda, que estic farta d'escoltar-ho pel carrer...


----------



## Laia

Lo de "hi han moltes persones" es un error parecido a decir en castellano "habían muchas personas"


----------



## ampurdan

"Ha hi molta gent?" (el interrogante de apertura casi nunca se usa en catalán) no sólo no es necesario sino que es incorrecto.


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> Perdoni vostè  , però em defensaré... jo parlo el dialecte barceloní i mai de la vida he dit "hi ha que anar" o "hi ha que fer". Jo dic "cal anar", "s'ha d'anar", "haig d'anar", etc.
> 
> No negaré, d'altra banda, que estic farta d'escoltar-ho pel carrer...


 
Hola Laia, sólo encuentro en el diccionario "cal" como contracción de "ca + el" = a casa de, pero no le veo el sentido en la frase que has puesto.


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Laia, sólo encuentro en el diccionario "cal" como contracción de "ca + el" = a casa de, pero no le veo el sentido en la frase que has puesto.


 
No lo encuentras porque está conjugado... jeje
Es el verbo "caldre" y significa "ser necesario".

saludos


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Perdoni vostè  , però em defensaré... jo parlo el dialecte barceloní i mai de la vida he dit "hi ha que anar" o "hi ha que fer". Jo dic "cal anar", "s'ha d'anar", "haig d'anar", etc.
> 
> No negaré, d'altra banda, que estic farta d'escoltar-ho pel carrer...


_equiliquà_!


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> _equiliquà_!


 
eccola/o qua/qui  
A+


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> _equiliquà_!


 
jeje, el que volia dir és que és injust adjudicar tot el que està mal dit al dialecte barceloní, perquè jo considero que parlo igual de bé el català que tu que ets d'Osona o que l'Andreu Buenafuente que és de Reus (i tela, eh?). El dialecte barceloní es caracteritza per coses com dir _aiga_ (aigua), _vai_ anar (vaig anar), _dugues_ (dues), _llenga_ (llengua)... Estic d'acord que també es caracteritzi pels castellanismes, perquè no negaré la realitat, però em nego a que tot el que estigui mal dit es consideri barceloní. Perquè te'n vas a Reus i algú hi trobes que també et digui "hi ha que anar"!


----------



## ampurdan

Estic totalment d'acord amb la Laia, no es tracta del dialecte barceloní... Per altra banda, dubto que existeixi un únic dialecte barceloní avui en dia. A Barcelona la manera de parlar canvia molt de barri a barri i de persona a persona. Existia un dialecte barceloní a principi de segle, potser, però avui dia n'existeixen mil, crec jo.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> jeje, el que volia dir és que és injust adjudicar tot el que està mal dit al dialecte barceloní, perquè jo considero que parlo igual de bé el català que tu que ets d'Osona o que l'Andreu Buenafuente que és de Reus (i tela, eh?). El dialecte barceloní es caracteritza per coses com dir _aiga_ (aigua), _vai_ anar (vaig anar), _dugues_ (dues), _llenga_ (llengua)... Estic d'acord que també es caracteritzi pels castellanismes, perquè no negaré la realitat, però em nego a que tot el que estigui mal dit es consideri barceloní. Perquè te'n vas a Reus i algú hi trobes que també et digui "hi ha que anar"!


 
Totalment d'acord!


----------



## Roi Marphille

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Estic totalment d'acord amb la Laia, no es tracta del dialecte barceloní... Per altra banda, dubto que existeixi un únic dialecte barceloní avui en dia. A Barcelona la manera de parlar canvia molt de barri a barri i de persona a persona. Existia un dialecte barceloní a principi de segle, potser, però avui dia n'existeixen mil, crec jo.


OK, estic d'acord amb vosaltres.  
però si reviseu el meu post #2, veureu que no dic cap incorrecció, vaja almenys això crec. No em fico amb ningú...no?
PD: ups, perdó, però estem fora del tema. Em podeu enviar PM per discutir-ho si voleu.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> OK, estic d'acord amb vosaltres.
> però si reviseu el meu post #2, veureu que no dic cap incorrecció, vaja almenys això crec. No em fico amb ningú...no?


 
En el teu post núm.2 diu: _"hi ha que anar" tampoco se puede decir pero es un error bastante frecuente de los castellano-hablantes o del dialecto barcelonés/area metropolitana._
No ho vaig percebre com una gran ofensa, tranquil, però no podia deixar-t'ho dir sense contestar-te el que penso.
L'ampurdan té raó quan parla dels mils dialectes barcelonins. Això és per la barreja de gent de diferents llocs que hi ha a Barcelona. La majoria de gent té el pare que és d'un lloc, la mare que és d'un altre, l'avi que és de no sé on, etc etc. Així és normal que hi hagi mil subdialectes... Però vaja, jo tinc familiars que parlen el barceloní (el de principi de segle) i mai de la vida han dit "hi ha que anar"!! jeje
I jo que parlo el barceloní d'aquest segle tampoc ho dic.


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Estic totalment d'acord amb la Laia, no es tracta del dialecte barceloní... Per altra banda, dubto que existeixi un únic dialecte barceloní avui en dia. A Barcelona la manera de parlar canvia molt de barri a barri i de persona a persona. Existia un dialecte barceloní a principi de segle, potser, però avui dia n'existeixen mil, crec jo.


 
Hola Ampurdán: una pregunta sobre tu última frase.

- ¿se puede decir "existía" en vez de "va existir"

- "Quizás existió un dialecto barcelonés a principios de siglo, pero hoy día no existen mil, creo yo"  (No entiendo eso de "existió uno....pero hoy no existen mil".


----------



## Laia

Mientras vuelve ampurdan te aclaro tu última duda:

_Existia un dialecte barceloní a principi de segle, potser, però avui dia *n'existeixen* mil, crec jo._

N'existeixen = en + existeixen. La "ene" no es una negación. La traducción al castellano de esta frase sería:

_Existía un dialecto barcelonés a principio de siglo, pero hoy en día existen mil, creo yo._

No sé explicarte la norma gramatical sobre esta "ene", así que tendremos que esperar a alguien que lo sepa.


----------



## Mei

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Ampurdán: una pregunta sobre tu última frase.
> 
> - ¿se puede decir "existía" en vez de "va existir"
> 
> - "Quizás existió un dialecto barcelonés a principios de siglo, pero hoy día no existen mil, creo yo" (No entiendo eso de "existió uno....pero hoy no existen mil".


 
si se puede decir "existia" en vez de "va existir".



> Existia un dialecte barceloní a principi de segle, potser, però avui dia n'existeixen mil, crec jo.


 
Existía un dialecto en barcelonés a principios de siglo, quizás, pero hoy dia hay mil, creo yo.


Mei


----------



## ampurdan

existia (cat. sin tilde)= existía (cast.) pretérito imperfecto
existí (cat.)= existió pretérito indefinido

Sin embargo, en catalán apenas se usa el pretérito indefinido, usamos el pretérito perifrástico: "va existir" con los mismos usos que el indefinido.

Por otra parte, creo que en castellano se puede decir "existía/existió, pero ya no existe". Imperfecto e indefinido son intercambiables, ¿no crees?

Respecto al clítico en, es un pronombre que en este caso sustituye "dialectes": "N'existeixen mil" "De què?" "De dialectes". Es algo complicado, porque la frase sin pronombre no incluiría la preposición "de": Existeixen mil dialectes.

Tinc gana.
En tinc. De què


----------



## diegodbs

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------

